# 2016 Foam Block Mausoleum Completed



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I wanted to make sure I added the finished product pics here in the showcase for those who didn't see our haunt build thread for Eerie Manor/ Road's end this year.

To recap, we wanted an entryway for the haunt that gave off a definite vampire/crypt/haunted castle kind of vibe. Jdubbya and I hashed out a couple ideas using carved foam-skinned walls, smaller size, easy build assembly, etc.

Of course, all along I had this idea of using the foam blocks that you can get from Tractor Supply for free and creating something a bit more elaborate. Little did I know how big an undertaking it would be...

242 foam blocks, a lot of Great Stuff, and bazillion white foam beads later....this is what we came up with.

Final dimensions are 8-feet wide, 9-feet high (plus gargoyle), and almost 13-feet long.










Inside view:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's really beautiful, so realistic, and the night shots very mood-setting. Makes me wonder how you're going to top this effort next year:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nailed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quite an impressive structure. Beautiful work.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great attention to detail! 
Really nice, guys!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The pics Mark posted don't do this justice. It was so impressive and highly detailed. I don't know the amount of work that went into making this as most of it was done at Mark's place but it really was an amazing "prop" and something that would be worthy as a permanent haunt entrance. I was standing where I could see all of the groups go into the mausoleum and the minute they walked in, the mood was set. Some walked in, looked around and backed out! Mark even spent half an hour or so putting Spanish moss in all the cracks and exposed joints. It looked nothing short of a centuries old structure and while it was a huge undertaking, it was the perfect portal to our crypt. Lewlew rocks!!:jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks amazing! I went back to take another look at the build and realised that I hadn't commented on it but I remember thinking at the time it looked sensational! Well done guys.


----------



## FrightRisk (Nov 4, 2010)

Are the pic links broken? On my mobile using tapatalk, i just see blank gif placeholders 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

On my ipad without using Tapatalk, I can see the pictures, so the links are good.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

THAT is beautiful.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I meant to say - cover that well. I had foam tombstones of similar texture that lasted 5 years - I left them out to deteriorate each year. Wish I hadn't now.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks random. The mausoleum now has a permanent home with another haunter in Conneaut, OH. He's going to use it for a projection scene. Thankfully he has the room to store it under cover.


----------

